# Selling breeding stock



## SheepGirl (Oct 18, 2013)

I am going to be selling my ram and I need pointers. I've only ever sold lambs/sheep at auction so I don't know 'how to' sell sheep for breeding. I was given my first ewe for free so I don't have any buying experience other than buying said ram...but that was just a me look over him, the farm, write a check, and load him up. Not saying this way wasn't right, but I would like to be more professional, with a bill of sale, etc.

So some questions--
* Do you provide a bill of sale? What does it say?
* What paperwork goes with your animal? Health records, production records, registration information? Do you give the new owner the original copies of the records or do you photocopy them so you still have the animal's record for future reference?
* Do you provide any information to the new owner? Like a care sheet? Does the information you provide differ depending on who's buying? New animal owner, long time breeder, pet keeper?
* How do you determine price? How do you tactfully bring up price? Is it ethical to sell an animal for more than you bought him for?


----------



## Singing Shepherd (Oct 18, 2013)

I find this an interesting topic and think your questions are exactly like many I have myself, so I will be watching to read replies.  This is especially true because I live very near you (actually hope to meet you at the next breeders assoc mtg this month) and the sale procedures will help me design how I will handle such things in the future.  Is the ram you are selling the one you said you were going to keep for a year to see how he grew out and then sell?


----------



## Singing Shepherd (Oct 18, 2013)

I find this an interesting topic and think your questions are exactly like many I have myself, so I will be watching to read replies.  This is especially true because I live very near you (actually hope to meet you at the next breeders assoc mtg this month) and the sale procedures will help me design how I will handle such things in the future.  Is the ram you are selling the one you said you were going to keep for a year to see how he grew out and then sell?


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 18, 2013)

No, this is his sire. I have a lady from PA interested in purchasing him next month.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Oct 18, 2013)

I wouldn't have a problem selling for more than I purchased for as long as the sheep is worth it. For example....you buy an unproven ram lamb to breed your ewes to for $100 bucks, it would not be unreasonable to sell him the following year as a proven ram for $150, $200, etc.... 

Bill of sale isn't a bad idea. Not that I ever do it though. 

With the registration info, that depends. We sold a ram last year at an "unregistered" price. The ram was registered, but the lady buying him wasn't needing a registered ram. I copied his registration paper so she could have lineage information, but I kept the original. This year we sold a ram to a farm that was going to use him on their crossbred production flock. No need for registered. However, they paid full asking price. I signed over his paper to them.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Oct 18, 2013)

1. I give a receipt that just says x animal was sold to y person for $ on z date and we both sign it. I've never sold to anyone who wants more than that and I've never bought from anyone who provided more than that.

2. I keep records on my computer for each animal that has vaccination/worming/health notes and lists their name/tag #/registration#/pedigree info so I just print a copy and send it along with the animal. I can print another one that has an offspring list if the person is interested. Official registration paperwork I either make a copy then sign and hand over the original so the person can transfer it or I transfer it myself if that's what the registry wants. New owner always gets the official paperwork in the end.

3. If the buyer wants information I direct them to online places or books to get information and let them know I'm always available for questions and help. I don't have a packet prepared or anything though.

4. I look at the going price, usually in my area, for purebred sheep of that breed and class. Usually I can just look at what I've paid for a similar sheep and go from there. If the animal is better than when you got him and you can justify it then go ahead and charge more. No one else needs to know what you paid for him, that's your business, just say what the cost is now. 

There's no need to be tactful with price. They're buying something from you. Just say what the price is. No one will be offended and if its too much they'll say its too much and you can either haggle or say good luck finding a different animal.


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 18, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I am going to be selling my ram and I need pointers. I've only ever sold lambs/sheep at auction so I don't know 'how to' sell sheep for breeding. I was given my first ewe for free so I don't have any buying experience other than buying said ram...but that was just a me look over him, the farm, write a check, and load him up. Not saying this way wasn't right, but I would like to be more professional, with a bill of sale, etc.
> 
> So some questions--
> * Do you provide a bill of sale? What does it say?
> ...


1. Bill of sale only if they want one. So maybe have one handy. The bills of sale I've been given and have given to other people include; animal info( breed, sex, tag number), Buyer's address, Seller's address, Recent vaccination and health information, Amount sold for and location.... This being said all of this was for 4-H and FFA animals. When selling to actual producers I really wouldn't bother with it unless it was a purebred or registered. I would make note of it for my records. 

2. I only give vaccination and health history verbally, UNLESS, they ask otherwise. 
3. I wouldn't give a care sheet. As a buyer I would actually be a little insulted if they did give one to me and I didn't ask for it. I would just inform them what he has been eating. If they are new and ask for what you've been doing then yeah I  would give them as much help as possible. So really...only if they ASK......Now, when selling things like bottle babies it's a different deal because a sudden change like that could kill them. 
4. Price depends on my market really. I think its plenty ethical to sell him for more than you bought him for. I bought a Rambouillet ram lamb for 250 I would sell him now at 2yrs for nothing less than 350-400. He's older, proven, and frankly more impressive. I put money and work into him to get him to were he is. .... If you feel that Hank is a better quality animal now than when you bought him then he is worth more.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Oct 18, 2013)

I ask for what the market will bare. I sold an unproven young beautiful ram for 175.00 but I cut a deal because the girl was young and had bought from me before.
I've sold ok rams for 100.00. 

I either put a scrapie tag on or give them one of mine. Verbally tell them the rams history and askd if they have questions. I will tell them what he's been eating lately and whether he's been vacinated and last worming but really only if they ask. 

I don't offer much more than that and I don't register my sheep so no issues there.

I do offer my phone # for later questions or future sales.

Good luck sheep girl. Your are a great shepherd,  I'm sure it shows to ypur potential customers.


----------

